
BlackRock CEO: Climate Crisis Will Reshape Finance - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/14/business/dealbook/larry-fink-blackrock-climate-change.html
======
westurner
+1. From the letter: [https://www.blackrock.com/us/individual/larry-fink-ceo-
lette...](https://www.blackrock.com/us/individual/larry-fink-ceo-letter)

> _The money we manage is not our own. It belongs to people in dozens of
> countries trying to finance long-term goals like retirement. And we have a
> deep responsibility to these institutions and individuals – who are
> shareholders in your company and thousands of others – to promote long-term
> value._

> _Climate change has become a defining factor in companies’ long-term
> prospects. Last September, when millions of people took to the streets to
> demand action on climate change, many of them emphasized the significant and
> lasting impact that it will have on economic growth and prosperity – a risk
> that markets to date have been slower to reflect. But awareness is rapidly
> changing, and I believe we are on the edge of a fundamental reshaping of
> finance._

> _The evidence on climate risk is compelling investors to reassess core
> assumptions about modern finance. Research from a wide range of
> organizations – including the UN’s Intergovernmental Panel on Climate
> Change, the BlackRock Investment Institute, and many others, including new
> studies from McKinsey on the socioeconomic implications of physical climate
> risk – is deepening our understanding of how climate risk will impact both
> our physical world and the global system that finances economic growth._

Environmental, social and corporate governance > Responsible investment:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Environmental,_social_and_corp...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Environmental,_social_and_corporate_governance#Responsible_investment)

Corporate social responsibility:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corporate_social_responsibilit...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corporate_social_responsibility)

UN-supported PRI: Principles for Responsible Investment (2,350 signatories
(2019-04))
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principles_for_Responsible_Inv...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principles_for_Responsible_Investment#The_Principles)

